# Walk on a leash



## mtcady (Feb 15, 2011)

So my wife and i took the pup on a nice long walk the other night in an effort to wear him out so we could have some us time. it ended up being more of an exercise in frustration for us.

Im not sure how to deal with his walking habits because I am used to dealing with dogs that charge ahead and need to be reigned in. Odin does the opposite, he zig zags back and forth behind us, and he always seems to cross in front of us after wrapping the leash behind our legs.

this is frustrating for me because he seems to think of being on the leash as not being the time to exercise. If i jog with him he tries to run in front of me and then stop. 

any suggestions...?


----------



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not a pro, but I will say from my perspective, when I took my pup on first walks.She was always making zig zag between my lags,wraping me around with leash, but i think that behevior was to she can feel safe that you are around.Cause after 2 days she was walking in front of me, cause she know already area.she still does zig zags, but only when She's in new area, so give a time.So the pup can feel more comfortable.


----------

